# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Odchudzanie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam 14 lat i mam w brzuchu [najgrubszym punkcie] obwód 85. czy to normalne? Ja myśle o ćwiczeniach. narazie robie dziennie 70 brzuszków i coraz więcej p[ompek doradzacie coś jeszcze?

----------


## anit

Może spróbujesz tańca od kiedy ja zaczęłam chodzić na kurs tańca towarzyskiego do szkoły ANANDAY w momęcie widziałam rezultaty  :Smile:

----------


## pasjonatka

callanetics, Aerobiczna 6 Weidera, taniec brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

.. Jestm chłopakiem

----------


## pasjonatka

callanetics i Aerobiczna 6 Weidera też jest dla facetów... co do tańca brzucha - możesz sobie odpuścić ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6 już robie a co to to canacoś ? dostanę filmik?

----------

